# Solved: Windows 7 will not update



## Avionic

I cannot get windows to update. I have used windows update agent fix it tool, but it always gets an error when trying to run it. I have tried turning off all firewalls and AV programs, but still cannot update.

When going to services.msc, it shows update service as stopped. when I try to start it, I get the message: 'Windows could not start the windows update service on local computer... error 0x80070057: the parameter is incorrect'

When I click check updates under the windows update program, it says cant update due to service not running.

I have checked my ipv6 and ipv4, and both are setup to automatic
I have tried using tdsskiller to ensure no rootkits are present, and I'm clean.
I ran AV scans and spyware scans, but all come up clean.
I have ran system file checker, and chkdsk, but both were fine.

According to my update log, my last successful update was Dec 15, 2011. I including my update log for reference.

The event viewer shows: Event 7024,Service control manager
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147024809.
I think it may pertain to BITS not working, but I have tried all the things I could find on Microsoft forums and support solutions and still not working.
When I try to start the BITS service, i get the error -2147024809. This all seemed to start around the 15th of December according to the update logs and event viewer.

I also get the event 16392, Bits-client
The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070057.

I have included my windows update log and my Hijackthis log. If I understand correctly, all the files missings are due to having a x64 bit system and Hijackthis not seeing them.

Can anyone offer some advice on what to do next to resolve this issue? Thanks.


----------



## Avionic

Anyone have any ideas? Not sure if its related but Internet Explorer 64bit wont connect but IE 32bit and other browsers work fine. Maybe IE controls the BITS and update settings?


----------



## Niclac

Hi 
What are your Windows Update settings configured to in the Control Panel?
Do you use any registry cleaners on your PC?


----------



## Courtneyc

IE has nothing to do with Windows Update. IE lost it after XP. Windows update is a separate program called (surprise) Windows Update. It uses the service: Windows Update (wuauserv). This is the service that is failing to run. This service, in turn, depends on a service called RPC (Remote Procedure Call). If that service isn't running, Windows Update won't run either.

Check your Event Viewer for failures of RPC or wuauserv.


----------



## Niclac

Courtneyc, can you please tell me how do you manually use Windows Update in Windows 7?


----------



## Avionic

hi all, thanks for trying to help.

As for windows update settings, its set to automatic however it does not start. In services, it gives me the option to start the update service but always fails and says [ Windows could not start the Windows Update service on this Local Computer. Error 0x80070057: The parameter is incorrect. ]

On my event viewer I also get the error for IPsec Policy agent. Says [ The IPsec Policy Agent service terminated with the following error: The parameter is incorrect. %%87 ] Also, this service will not start either.

And of course like my original post shows I get a BITS service terminated error %%-2147024809. According to service description, this one is required for Windows update.

No failures for rpc, just bits, IPsec Policy agent, windows update service with error:%%-2147024809.

------------------------------------
Last errors:

System errors:
=============
Error: (01/27/2012 11:34:21 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147024809.

Error: (01/27/2012 11:34:21 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client) (User: SYSTEM)
Description: The BITS service failed to start. Error 2147942487.

Error: (01/27/2012 11:33:58 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The IPsec Policy Agent service terminated with the following error: 
%%87

Error: (01/27/2012 11:30:07 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The IPsec Policy Agent service terminated with the following error: 
%%87

Error: (01/27/2012 11:28:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147024809

Error: (01/27/2012 11:23:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147024809

Error: (01/27/2012 11:22:12 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147024809

Error: (01/27/2012 11:21:42 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147024809

Error: (01/27/2012 11:21:42 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: )
Description: {9B1F122C-2982-4E91-AA8B-E071D54F2A4D}

Error: (01/27/2012 11:21:12 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147024809


----------



## Avionic

Anyone else have any ideas I could try?


----------



## ibizagreg

Ok, just a question: Have you recently updated to service pack 1 (SP1) and then for some reason had to do a system restore? as this can cause errors in the registry and create similar problems to those you are experiencing.

Ibizagreg


----------



## ibizagreg

Try This:

*Verify that BITS is correctly configured*

Verify that BITS is correctly configured. Then, try to start BITS. When you try to start BITS, you may receive one of several error messages. These error messages are listed in the "Troubleshooting steps" section. If you receive an error message when you try to start BITS, follow the steps in the section that corresponds to the error message that you receive.

To verify that BITS is correctly configured and then start BITS, follow these steps:

Click *Start*, click *Run*, type services.msc, and then click *OK*.
Double-click *Background Intelligent Transfer Service*.
In the *Startup type* box, click *Manual*, and then click *Apply*.
Click the *Log On* tab, and then verify that the service is enabled in every hardware profile that is listed. If the service is disabled in one or more hardware profiles, click the hardware profile, click *Enable*, and then click *Apply*.
Click the *General* tab, and then click *Start*.
If BITS starts successfully, visit the Windows Update Web site or the Microsoft Update Web site to obtain updates. If you successfully obtain updates, follow steps 1 to 3 again. However, in step 3, click *Automatic* instead of *Manual*.#

Source: Microsoft

Ibizagreg


----------



## Avionic

Hi, thanks Ibizagreg for the ideas. No, I havent had to restore anytime recently. I tried to start the BITS service, but it always says cannot start due to error- 2147024809. What a bummer windows 7 updates can be. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## ibizagreg

Okay, If you havent got Sevice Pack 1 installed already, that may fix your problems, click on this link:
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=5842 and download the X64 version that is 903.2MB in size, install it, reboot and see if you are able to use windows update then.

Kind Regards

Ibizagreg


----------



## Avionic

According to my system, I have Service pack 1 installed already. Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing perhaps?


----------



## Avionic

Anyone have any possible ideas to explore to correct this? Thanks


----------



## Niclac

what is the sp number of the update your trying to install?


----------



## Avionic

Looks like it is fixed now. Thank you so much for the help given.

Last thing I tried was going to Dell support and giving a couple things a shot.

1 ) Open RegEdit and navigate to HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\ Windows\WindowsUpdate
2 ) Remove any and all values within this key. Most likely, the culprit is a faulty Windows Update source server. Sometimes this is the result of a latent or previous infection.
3 ) Finally, download and run Microsoft FixIt 50202. Try the Default settings first, and if that does not work, try Aggressive.
4 ) Reboot the computer and check to see that Windows Update is working properly.

I deleted a key in the winupdate key, then ran this fixit (this one didnt error out, but that might be because of the deleted key)



After I tried those two things and restarted, I updated 17 updates and all is fine now.

Again, thanks for the help


----------

